# Parts-Tauschbörse Mainz, Wiesbaden und Konsorten



## Alpine Maschine (17. Oktober 2013)

Liebe mtb-newsler,

wie wäre es, wenn wir hier, an dieser Stelle, und das sage ich mit aller Ausdrücklichkeit, eine Partstausch-/Exchange-(Parts for parts, parts for cash)-börse einrichten.

Bei den meisten von uns lungert im Keller allerlei Zeug herum, dass wir nicht mehr brauchen. Denke vor allem an Dinge wie Disc-Adapter, 1.5"-Vorbauten usw, vielleicht auch ein Entlüftkit, dass beim Nachbarn rumliegt, ohne dass man's weiß. 
Mitunter Dinge, nach denen sich andere Biker im Großraum den A ... llerwertesten absuchen.

Deswegen könnte man diesen Thread für solche kurzen Anfragen nutzen.

Beispielsweise: "Suche Adapter von PM-Gabel auf IS-Bremszange."*

Wie wär's?

Der Unterschied zum normalen "Suche"-Thread: Hier gehts um kurze Wege und schnelle Hilfe, z.B. auch, falls jemand einen Kompressor für Tubeless sucht und Nachbarschaftshilfe braucht.

Vielleicht sogar anpinnen, liebe Mods?


* Genau mein Fall, leider jetzt schon online bestellt.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Oktober 2013)

Ihr Lieben,

hat noch jemand einen 1.5-Holzfeller rumfliegen? Würde so 10-15 Euro geben.

Außerdem zu haben:

Sattel von Scott Ransom: 6 Euro, ordentlicher Zustand
Sattel von YT Tues: 3 Euro oder 3 Flaschen Andechser Spezial hell , ziemlich fertig, vielleicht fürn Dirter, falls gerade die Kohle nicht da ist oder so.

Auch in Bikemarkt zu finden.
Nur Abholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte hier auch etwas anzubieten:

Wegen des Fehlers eines nicht näher genannten Mitarbeiters in der Versandzentrale des Pizzateller-Ritzel-Hersteller Mirfe habe ich drei von Dingern über.
Es handelt sich bereits um eine überarbeitete Fassung des berühmten 42er-Ritzels für Shimano-Kassetten mit etwas breiteren Stegen.






Kostenpunkt 37,-
Übergabe in Mainz, unter Woche tagsüber auch in Langen (Hessen) aber am liebsten auf dem Trail eurer Wahl! 

Also ohne Flachs, wenn mir jemand bei der Gelegenheit (oder jeder anderen Gelegenheit) seinen Lieblingstrail im Taunus oder so zeigen würde, wäre das ganz cool. Gerade im eigentlich so nahen Taunus kenne ich mich furchtbar schlecht aus.


----------



## dickerbert (11. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier auch etwas anzubieten:
> 
> Wegen des Fehlers eines nicht näher genannten Mitarbeiters in der Versandzentrale des Pizzateller-Ritzel-Hersteller Mirfe habe ich drei von Dingern über.


Klingt nach "vom Laster gefallen"??


----------



## arghlol (11. Mai 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Klingt nach "vom Laster gefallen"??


Nee nee, die kamen ganz normal mit der Post 
Außerdem würde ich mir dann doch einen etwas diskreteren Vertriebsweg aussuchen 
Er hat mir für die, die zu viel waren, einen etwas günstigeren Preis gemacht.
Die günstigeren behalte ich jetzt und die anderen gebe ich für mich kostenneutral weiter.
Ich hab regulär so ca. 110,- für drei bezahlt.


----------



## dickerbert (11. Mai 2014)

Gut zu wissen, dann findet sich vielleicht jemand. Ich bin noch 9-fach unterwegs und als Pizzateller sind sie mir zu groß für die Spülmaschine ;-)


----------



## Lindwurm (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo arghlol
Würde gerne 1 nehmen. Leider kann ich dir  keinen  Trail im Taunus bieten. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kann ich dir die Trails in Bad Kreuznach zeigen. Die sind auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## arghlol (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bernd,

klar käme Bad Kreuznach auch in Frage.
Leider sind die Ritzel mittlerweile aber alle reserviert 

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Lindwurm (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Martin
Schade. Wenn einer abspringt kannst du mich gerne kontaktieren.
Ne Runde BK ist trotzdem drin wenn du möchtest.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2014)

Edit:
Enduro verkauft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2014)

So, der Keller muss leer werden.
Evtl. braucht ja wer was.

VR & HR Bremse - Custom Avid Elixir R SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed semi-metallic pads, stainless hardware
Stammt vom meinem Speci Enduro 2011 - gebraucht mit kl. Kratzern

1x Elixir Bremsbelag Original - NEU
1x Elixir Bremsbelag - Koolstop - NEU

2 Neue 200mm Avid Bremsscheiben (keine Ahnung wie die Bezeichnung ist)

Vorbau Easten - 50mm -10€

FSA Kettenblatt - 40 Z - Neuwertig 5€

Feder Cane Creek NEU! 500x 3,0 - 10€
Feder Cane Creek NEU! 300x 3,0 - 10€

E. 13 Bashguard NEU! WEISS - Durchmesser 16,5 cm (OPTIK wie dieser)

Boxxer Brücke NEU! WEISS - Hoch
Boxxer Brücke NEU! WEISS - FLACH

Für NICOLAI ION 20 - Mounting KIT für FOX Dämpfer - NEU 10€ (liegt seit 2 Jahren im Keller)
Ich kann nicht sagen ob die im akt. Modell passen.

Div Bremsadapter

---------------------------------

Baby Beistellbett von Fabimax - Neuwertig (kleine Reparatur notwendig)
Evtl. kennt Ihr ja wen der das brauchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (24. Juni 2014)

Tausche oder verkaufe Rock Shox Dämpferpumpe originalverpackt gegen Reverb bleed kit.
Ohne Tausch 17€.
Stadtgebiet Mainz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2014)

Verkaufe 2 Kaiser Projekt 2.4 / Black Chili 
Wie neu. Lediglich 4 Abfahrten am SK.

Mein "Projekt" mein DH Bike zu verkaufen hab ich verworfen. Wollte den Kaiser auf dem Enduro fahren. Mach ich aber nicht und nun steht er nur rum.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2014)

Apple TV zu verkaufen. Ca. 8 Monate alt (müsste genau nachsehen).
Neupreis 99€uro. Bei Interesse einfach nen Angebot machen. Ansich ne geile Sache aber ich verwende es einfach zu wenig.


----------



## MantaHai (3. Juli 2014)

Gebrauchter Ethirtheen Bashguard 4loch 104mm Lochkreis für 38-40t zu verkaufen.

Farbe: Durchsichtig
Breite: 1-1.5cm also fett genug um richtig dumme Sachen anzustellen

Preis: 15€ (Neupreis knapp 40€)


----------



## Son_of_Thor (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine neue Shaman Racing Comp Sattelstütze hier in 29,2mm... wurde lediglich ausgepackt und ist unbenutzt.

Vielleicht sucht ja jemand sowas, ich habe nen 10er bezahlt...wenn ich den bekomme oder irgendwas zum tauschen vielleicht Bremsbeläge für ne Formula RX wäre alles Top.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. Juli 2014)

Wie schon im "Suche"-Thread:

Hi Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einigen Sachen.

Brauche/suche


eine Fox Vanilla Gabel mit Schnellspanner-Ausfallende und 1 1/8-Schaft
eine tune King-Nabe für Schnellspanner (nur die auf 15 mm umbaubare Version) oder eine Vorderrad mit dieser Nabe
eine DT Swiss 240 Hinterradnabe centerlock, 135mm für Schnellspanner/QR, am liebsten in grau oder ein Hinterrad mit dieser Nabe
SRAM X.0 Shifter GripShift 3x9
Kurbeln in 165 oder 170 mm Länge, 68/73 BSA, kein Shimano, Niveau XT oder höher
einen Vorbau Syntace Superforce 1.5 für 31.8 und 55mm oder kürzer
Also, was habt ihr zu bieten 

AM

edit: dazu kommt noch eine Roox-Sattelstütze in 27,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crib (26. August 2014)

Habe hier noch einen Bontrager Laufradsatz samt Scheibenbremsen vom Trek Remedy 2013 rumstehen, der aus Platzgründen so langsam mal weg muss:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...fradsatz-bontrager-26-bremsensatz-shimano-slx


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab 2 Baron falt BC in 2,3 abzugeben. Super Grip. Vorallem in der kommenden Jahreszeit. Ich hab einfach zu viele reifen und fahr seit geraumer Zeit den mudking.

Der Baron wurde 3 Monate gefahren. Zustand super. Preis 30 bei Abholung. Für beide

Edit: Fotos hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47777


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2014)

Verkaufe einen Güde Kompressor. Mit 6liter Tank.
Bezeichnung. 200/08/6
Neupreis:126€
5x benutzt.

Verkauf für 70€
BILD siehe Galerie. Bekomm ich mit dem Handy gerade nicht hin.
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1716353


----------



## MantaHai (7. Oktober 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab 2 Baron falt BC in 2,3 abzugeben. Super Grip. Vorallem in der kommenden Jahreszeit. Ich hab einfach zu viele reifen und fahr seit geraumer Zeit den mudking.
> 
> Der Baron wurde 3 Monate gefahren. Zustand super. Preis 30 bei Abholung. Für beide


Guuden Mike, kannst du Bilder von den Baron hochladen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2014)

Muss ich morgen mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi Michael,
Hier sind Fotos. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47777


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2014)

verkaufe noch einen ca. 250km gefahrenen Magic Mary 2,35 falt Trailstar snakeskin usw.
Gefahren am Vorderrad. 
Seitenstollen beginnen einzureißen. 
Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1716876?in=set


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo, da draussen! Ich biete eine 2,5 Monate alte/junge Fox 36 Talas FIT 26 Zoll, keine Dellen, keine Kratzer, keine Parks mit 180er Schaft und 1 1/8 Zoll im Tausch gg. Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti mit gleichen Maßen! OHNE Aufpreis! (Ja, ich weiß, was das Ding kostet.)


----------



## Kami (12. Januar 2015)

Habe noch ein UMF Hardy 2 Dirtbike an einen fähigeren Besitzer abzugeben...
Fotos finden sich in meinem Bikemarkt-Bereich, Preis ist VHB.
Zudem gibt es da noch einen 24" LRS, den ich nicht mehr brauche und, nicht zuletzt, meinen zu lange nicht mehr bewegten Downhiller - ein Reichmann Engineering RIP in Knallegrün mit Boxxer WC, BOS Stoy und, und, und...

EDIT: Suche: Bremsgriffe für Canti-Bremse!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Februar 2015)

Hat wer ein 26" 12x142mm Hinterrad /Enduroeinsatz rumliegen und will das ggf verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Find schön, dass das hier einigermaßen funktioniert!

Demnächst mehr von mir, hab wieder nen ganzen Karton (Keller) voll ...


----------



## MantaHai (9. Februar 2015)

Ja aber das willst du nicht kaufen glaube ich


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)

Ne, das hab ich ja schon, das muss ich vertauschen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2015)

Ich denke das hat mantahai anders gemeint.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2015)

Ich suche was das er anscheinend hat. Es ist aber wohl in einem solchen Zustand, dass selbst er glaubt das ich das nicht kaufe. Also wohl völlig verratzt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Februar 2015)

Ah, verstehe ...


----------



## MantaHai (12. Februar 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich suche was das er anscheinend hat. Es ist aber wohl in einem solchen Zustand, dass selbst er glaubt das ich das nicht kaufe. Also wohl völlig verratzt


Nicht völlig  aber fast


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. Februar 2015)

Was isses denn? Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2015)

Evtl. schauste mal ein klein wenig weiter oben. 


@MantaHai 
Ich will hauptsächlich was testen. Kannst es ja auch für nen obligatorischen 10er verkaufen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. Februar 2015)

Steppenwolf, ich hab noch nen satz 20mm/X12. Geht aber nur als Satz. Syncros FR VR-Nabe/Syncros AM HR-Nabe, vorne neu, hinten wie neu (3x gefahren oder so), DT Swiss 6.1d Felgen. Eher so der Unzerstörbar-Satz. Gewicht hab ich keins.

VR ist eingespeicht, aber noch nicht zentriert. Listenpreis der Naben alleine 350 Euro. Reifen hab ich auch noch.

Würde auch was im Tausch nehmen, suche

ne Federgabel 26 Zoll, 100-130 Hub, QR oder 15mm, U1500 Gramm
n 200/50 Fox Float RP23 oder Manitou Evolver 4Way
ne leichte Bremsensatz (Formula R1, Marta SL, Juicy Ultimate)
n schweren Bremsensatz, nämlich ne Saint-4-Kolbenanlage
n Satz leichte Kurbel mit 170 Länge


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2015)

Danke.
Aber das ist nichts für mich. Ich will nur für kondizwecke den LRS kurz tauschen. Ein VR hab ich noch. Da ich nicht weiß ob ich das öfter mache, will ich auch nicht so viel investieren. Hatte schon überlegt nen HT zu kaufen.  
Vom Grunde her, fahre ich nicht gerne auf kondi 
Aber im Moment muss das wohl mal sein.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Februar 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hat wer ein 26" 12x142mm Hinterrad /Enduroeinsatz rumliegen und will das ggf verkaufen?


hab nen sixpack leader xe laufradsatz, ca 1850g, aber nabe für XD und nur komplett, würde ich für gar nicht mal soooo viel abgeben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2015)

Danke.  Aber ich will nur ein HR.

Denke meine Anfrage hat sich soweit auch erledigt. Ich Plan grad was andres.


----------



## Juli1 (14. Februar 2015)

Habe Magura Bremsbeläge 7.1 + 7.2 Kompatibel für MT2, MT4, MT6, MT8 natürlich neu abzugeben. Hat jemand Interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2015)

Verkaufe folgende Short

Royal Racing Drift Short 2014 in Gr. L
Bezahlt habe ich 97€
Sie wurde nur ca. 10 mal auf Touren getragen.
Leider passt sie mir doch nicht so wie meine andere Royal Hose.





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1781005?in=set


----------



## HC-65 (28. März 2015)

Nabend! Suche einen leeren "Gabel"-Karton damit ich meine Fox-Gabel zum Service schicken kann. Hat jemand vielleicht einen nicht benötigten Karton im Keller liegen? Alles weitere gerne per PN. VG, HC-65


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2015)

Hat jemand eine schwarze Boxxer Feder rumliegen? Würde die gerne mal testen. Bei gefallen nat. Kaufinteresse.


----------



## herter (28. April 2015)

Hi, 

ich suche für meine domain 318 u-turn 115-160mm von 2009 eine weichere u-turn feder.

müsste folgende sein: Domain U-Turn Feder Soft Yellow; 11.4015.060.000
ich nehme zur Sicherheit auch noch eine extra weiche: Domain U-Turn Feder X-Soft Silver; 11.4015.062.000

kann mir hier jemand entsprechend eine oder beide anbieten, dann bitte pn an mich.

vorab vielen Dank, gruß herter


----------



## herter (29. April 2015)

suche nur noch diese Domain U-Turn Feder Soft Yellow; 11.4015.060.000

bitte alles anbieten, neu, gebraucht, ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Dezember 2015)

Verkaufe mein BANSHEE Rune V 2 /2014 --- Größe M
Laufradgrösse 26" /
Es können auch 27,5er Laufräder verbaut werden wenn die entsprechenden Ausfallenden gekauft werden.

Bilder findet Ihr hier.
Das Bike kann in Wiesbaden angesehen und Probegesessen werden.

Verkauf als Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz oder als Komplettbike.
Hier ein paar Bilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/21040


----------



## arghlol (29. Dezember 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein BANSHEE Rune V 2 /2014
> Laufradgrösse 26"


Die Rahmengröße wäre noch interessant.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Dezember 2015)

Da haste recht 

Ist : M


----------



## filiale (11. August 2016)

Suche einen 27,5" * 2,4 oder 2,35 Reifen, Marke egal, hauptsache gebraucht und somit günstig. Dient als Notfallreifen beim Alpencross und würde sonst Zuhause nur rumliegen. Falls jemand etwas abzugeben hat...
Im Bikemarkt kostet der Günstigste 15 Euro plus Versand = 20 Euro, dafür bekomme ich wieder einen Neuen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2016)

Verkaufe mein DH - Bike
Ein paar Bilder und eine Teileliste findet ihr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (29. September 2016)

Jawoll "Full Enduro"


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2016)

*suche mtb vorbau*
schwarz
31.8er klemmung
mind. 100mm
gerne 10grad
solide
günstig

gerne auch tausch zb easton 90mm


----------



## arghlol (14. Dezember 2016)

In 120mm hätte ich etwas da. Ich gucke heute Abend mal im Keller.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Dezember 2016)

120 ist auch ok. danke.
habe egstern noch einen truvativ 105mm gefunden, aber nur eine klemmschraube...
kommt ein 750mm lenekr dran.


----------



## arghlol (14. Dezember 2016)

Das wäre der Vorbau. Dürften 120mm/6° sein.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Dezember 2016)

bingo. nehme ich. brauchste was im tausch?


----------



## arghlol (14. Dezember 2016)

So wirklich brauchen fällt mir gerade nichts ein, aber ich würde auch ein paar Velöhead-Sticker oder Aufnäher im Tausch nehmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2017)

Verkaufe einen LRS HOPE Pro 2 mit Mavic 721
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/889965-hope-mavic-hope-pro-2-mit-mavic-721


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2017)

Verkaufe eine Magura MT 5

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/889949-magura-mt-5-wie-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (10. Januar 2017)

Canyon Nerve AL+ 9.0 zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/880274-canyon-nerve-al-9-0

Unter Umständen würde ich gegen ein 27.5-er oder 29-er Hardtail tauschen............


----------



## pumuggeli (21. Mai 2017)

Verkaufe mein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race, 27,5 - black`n `flashred`n`blue - 16" Rahmengröße

Ca. 8x gefahren.  Hobbyaufgabe wegen Hundeanschaffung. Das Rad ist mir mit 27,5 Zoll bei 162 Größe auch einfach zu "wuchtig"...

Kaufbeleg von August 2016 ist vorhanden. UVP 2599,- - ich hätte gerne noch 1950,- (ohne Flatpedals, inkl. Ersatzschlauch).

Besichtigung und Probefahren in Wiesbaden.


----------



## herter (14. Juli 2017)

Hi, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich mich leider von meinem DDU trennen.

Anbei, einige Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Gruß herter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2017)

Verkaufe meinen Banshee Rune Rahmen in Größe M / Modell 2016 /27,5“

Der Rahmen wurde 2017 nur ca. 7Tage gefahren.  Der Rahmen ist in einem sehr guten Zustand.  Ich verkaufe den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer. Der Rahmen kostet 850 €.

 Ich habe mit einem Freund lediglich die Rahmen getauscht. Wollte mal einen größeren testen. Dort ist mein Dämpfer verbaut. Ich kann jedoch noch einen cane creek DB cs für den Rahmen anbieten.  Der Dämpfer kostet 300 €.  Diesem verkaufe ich für meinen Freund. 

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album. 
Der Rahmen kann in Wiesbaden angesehen werden.


----------



## BootR (13. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
Verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes Mongoose Boot´R Downhill Bike:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1023761-mongoose-boot-r
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1023761-mongoose-boot-r
Bei Interesse PN oder direkt im Bikemarkt ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Adra (30. Januar 2018)

Suche einen DT Swiss Ratchet Freilauf für 36 Zähne. Tausche auch gerne gegen einen neuen Shimano-Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2018)

Servus, verkaufe mal wieder was:

Verkauft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2019)

Verkaufe mein Specialized Turbo Levo Modelljahr 2017. Größe *L.*

Gekauft wurde das Bike 02/2017.

Gefahren wurde das Bike ca. 3400km. Davon ca. 1300km mit dem 2. Motor.

Der Bikezustand ist gut. Kleinere Lackplatzer oder Kratzer am Hinterbau vorhanden.

Das Hinterrad gibt es quasi geschenkt beim Kauf des Komplettbikes. Es funktioniert einwandfrei hat aber Benutzungsbedingte Abnutzungserscheinungen über die ich tatsächlich nicht diskutieren will. Deshalb geschenkt im Komplettpaket.

Verkauft wird das Bike wie hier beschrieben. ACHTUNG: die Beschreibung weicht vom Bild ab.


Nachstehende Bauteile sind die Originalbauteile laut Beschreibung auf der Speci HP.

https://www.specialized.com/de/de/turbo-levo-fsr-ce-6fattie/p/128315?color=208753-128315


Turbo Levo 2017 - Aluminium

Dämpfer Fox

Lenker - Vorbau - Griffe

Bremse DB 5 von Sram - ca. 60km

Laufradsatz

Schalthebel

Sattelstütze

Kassette

Kettenblatt

Pedale - ohne


Ausgetauschte Teile

Yari RC - Boost 29/27,5+ - 160 oder 170mm

Schaltwerk GX

Reifen *Bei kauf würden neue Butcher von meinem ,noch zu kaufenden, Neubike montiert werden. Wenn es schnell gehen muss, bleiben die jetzigen Magic Mary drauf.


Erneuert werden von mir noch die Plastik Motorcover. Diese werden von mir noch bestellt.


Bei Interesse macht mir bitte ein Angebot.


——————————————————-



Beim Verkauf bin ich flexibel. Geht von Rahmen-Dämpferkit bis Komplettbike.

Sonstige Optionen:

Wenig gefahrene Charger1 Kartusche für die Yari.

DVO Topaz inkl. Bikeyoke (ergibt auch mehr Federweg) / letzter Service 09/2018

Variostütze KS Lev 150mm / Innenleben Neu 03/2019 / außen verlegt

Avid Code  + Power Bremsbeläge von Trickstuff


----------



## arghlol (12. April 2019)

Ich glaube, dass du die Rahmengröße vergessen hast.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2019)

Da hast Du Recht. Danke. 

*L*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2019)

Verkaufe: 
DVO TOPAZ 190 x 50mm // mit Bikeyoke SJ02 kann der DVO im Speci Levo 2017 und 2018 genutzt werden // 
Bikejoke SJ02 // 
Sram CODE R - Neu und ungefahren // 
WU Sattelstütze von Speci  - Neu und unbenutzt // 
Charger 1 aus Lyrik 2017 // 
Charger 2 aus Lyrik 2019 40km // 
Trickstuff Bremsbeläge Power 840 für Code - 3 Paar /


----------



## HC-65 (27. April 2020)

Erledigt.


----------



## MantaHai (27. April 2020)

Alten Schlauch zurecht schneiden.


----------



## HC-65 (6. Juni 2020)

Hi,

ich suche einen 40-50mm Vorbau für das Rad von K1 zur Abholung im Raum WI/MZ/F.
Der Vorbau sollte eine 31,8er Lenkerklemmung haben, darf gerne normale Gebrauchsspuren haben und ist idealerweise blau oder schwarz. 

Greetz
HC-65


----------



## Newtrails (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

super das es diesen Faden gibt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas regionaler Unterstützung meine Bremsen betreffend. Meine hintere XT Bremse macht zu und die Recherche hat ergeben das Putoline HPX Gabelöl wohl eine Lösung ist. (Keine Luft im System, Druckpunkt ist exakt lässt sich aber fest pumpen)
Bevor ich mir jetzt allerdings gleich einen Liter davon kaufe wollte ich fragen ob jemand in der Region ( am besten Wiesbaden) das rumstehen hat und gewillt ist mir mit ein paar ml auszuhelfen. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung.

Grüße


----------



## sued893 (16. Juli 2020)

Hab ich wieviel brauchst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newtrails (17. Juli 2020)

Hey... danke für das Angebot. Ich schreibe dir mal per PM

Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2020)

Verkaufe 2 neue Magic Mary 27,5 x 2,8“
Evo
Apex
Snake Skin
TLE
Addix Soft

Beide in Paket für 63€ inkl. Versand.






Verkaufe auch noch 1x Debonair Airshaft 180mm für eine Lyrik oder Yari


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Januar 2021)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Verkaufe 2 neue Magic Mary 27,5 x 2,8“
> Evo
> Apex
> Snake Skin
> ...



Verkaufe 2 neue Magic Mary 27,5 x 2,8“ Evo, Apex, Snake Skin, TLE, Addix Soft

Beide Reifen Inkl. Versand für 63 Euro. Abholung geht nat. auch. dann kosten die Reifen 57€
Dazu gibt es einen gute erhaltenen Reifen. Der war auf dem Vorderrad montiert Tubeless und kann bei Euch auf dem HR noch sehr gute Dienste leisten. Vorallem im Winter.

Wäre schade wenn die Reifen hier im Keller nur rumliegen würden.

*VERKAUFT*


----------



## Deleted 569118 (7. Januar 2021)

...


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2021)

Christoph_Petri schrieb:


> ...


@Christoph_Petri - was machst Du denn hier 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rfr02 (28. März 2021)

Suche ein Enduro/DH 26" Hinterrad mit der Einbaugröße 135mm Steckachse 10mm oder Schnellspanner.
Felge und Nabe in schwarz. Am liebsten Sun Ringle Singletrack.
Oder auch einen Satz wenn sich der Preis in Grenzen hält.
Möchte mal wieder einen alten Rahmen zum Leben erwecken ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2021)

servus,
versuche gerade rauszukriegen, ob der akku oder das ladegerät nicht mehr will.

hat jemand ein shimano ladegerät für einen pedelec akku (gepäckträgerversion)?
ladegerät shimano sm-bce60; akku bt-e6000
das ding mit dem 4-poligen monsterstecker, like this




?
testen wäre eine sache von 5 min und ich denke lweitgehend kontaktfrei möglich.
würde mit dem akku auftauchen, kurz anstecken, wenn es grün "läuft" ist mein ladegerät hin.

thank you.


----------



## hallotv (30. August 2021)

Moin,
so aus der lameng würde ich sagen, dass das auch ein normaler Shimano Adapter sein könnte. Ich schau mir das mal live an, wenn es so ist, habe ich einen.
P.S.: Crossen mit E ist illegal.


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2021)

hallotv schrieb:


> Moin,
> so aus der lameng würde ich sagen, dass das auch ein normaler Shimano Adapter sein könnte. Ich schau mir das mal live an, wenn es so ist, habe ich einen.
> P.S.: Crossen mit E ist illegal.


danke. hatte nicht vermutet, dass Du noch so altes material eingelagert hast.

habe jetzt auf verdacht ein neues ladegerät bestellt.
es bleibt spannend.

ps: psssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (30. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ps: psssst


Mensch Du kannst doch nicht alles ausplaudern sonst wird e-Tracklocross noch der nächste Hype


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2022)

Ich verkaufe hier ein schön leichtes Trek Wahoo mit 20“ Laufrädern in der Farbe Blau.

Das Rad ist in sehr gutem Zustand.

Das vordere Schutzblech liegt noch im Keller und gibt es nat. mit dazu.


Getauscht wurde:

Bremshebel

Verbaut sind Hebel der Fa. Tektro. Die originalen waren für Kinder nicht zu gebrauchen und viel zu schwergängig.

Reifen am VR

Verbaut ist ein Little Joe von Schwalbe. Den originalen gibt es nat. auch mit dazu.



Privatverkauf. Keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung. Das Bike kann in Wiesbaden abgeholt werden.


*VERKAUFT*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2022)

Verkaufe einen neuen Magic Mary / 27,5“ x 2,6“ / Super Gravity / Addix Soft



Mit dazu gibt es einen nur kurz gefahrenen Magic Mary / 27,5“ x 2,6“ / EVO APX TLE / Addix Soft

Der Reifen war Tubeless montiert.



Fahre noch immer Schwalbe, bin aber auf 2,4er umgestiegen.



Preis für beide Reifen 65€ inkl. Versand oder 58€ bei Abholung


*VERKAUFT*


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2022)

hat sich erledigt.
fahrradeinzelhandel mz funktioniert noch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2022)

Ist hier jemand der nen neuen Helm sucht? 
Ich hab grad nen FOX Speedframe Pro mit MIPS in L, der mir doch zu groß ist. Jemand Interesse? Hab den nur 3 mal aufgehabt. Es gibt einen weiteren und neuen Satz Pads dazu. Wenn man die also mal wäscht, kann man den 2 Satz solange verbauen.


----------

